# jellyfish



## jellyfish (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey, it's  jellyfish.  And I don't pay rent.  Kudos to the first person who knows where that came from!  I'm here at the advice of Just Jim.  I see my friend, No Brakes, is here, too.  Hope this is way better than the last writers' group I joined!

Be talkin' to ya,

j'fish


----------



## Just Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

*Welcome Jel*

Hey, good to see you here. I think you'll find this place friendly. I have.
Check some of the stories, and make a note about who are the people giving good reviews. In fact check the folks who have reviewed my post. Then when you are ready to post a story, ask those people for comments. It's worked great for me.

I posted a reply to your note on the other site.


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## No Brakes (Mar 8, 2008)

Glad to see you're here too j'fish! This is another first for me; first writing, and now...a virtual writer's group! 

This is going to be fun... I think


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Krista (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi JellyFish!!! I saw you and Just Jim were here... I'll have to go say hello to NoBrakes too. (I hope this is fun.)


----------



## Shinn (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi there JellyFish and welcome to the forum.


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello There.
Welcome to The Forums!


----------



## Ty_lol (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't pay rent either.  



Spoiler



Actually I do, but I wish I didn't


----------



## Nickie (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jellyfish!


Nickie


----------



## Sam (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

Sam.


----------



## Wolfie (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey, Jellyfish... How's the snow?
Wolfie


----------



## Darn Dame (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey Jellyfish! Glad you came on over to WF. I think you will like this place. I love it so far!

DD


----------

